# Irma is a monster storm



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Anyone reading this is Florida might want to consider heading north pretty soon. Hurricane Irma is a category 5 monster and is projected to go right up the middle of Florida.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

sags said:


> Anyone reading this is Florida might want to consider heading north pretty soon. Hurricane Irma is a category 5 monster and is projected to go right up the middle of Florida.


Could be a massive, massive disaster....


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Rush Limbaugh says media coverage of Hurricane Irma is a plot by left wing media to blame climate change.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/limbau.../articles+(The+Daily+Beast+-+Latest+Articles)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A link to a Irma twitter feed. There is a video of the storm starting to hit Barbuda. 

Unbelievable...the wind strips everything off the trees and it hasn't fully arrived.

https://twitter.com/search?q=irma&src=tyah


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, just 5 miles shy of the strongest winds ever recorded. Florida, Puerto Rico and US Virgin Islands have declared a state of emergency. 

Live coverage ....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

What can be done to stop it? Other than Trump doing some praying or said he was going to do some ...?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

There are fundamentalist preachers who apparently believe the storm would blow over if everybody went out and shot a ****, and killed a Mexican on the way home for good measure. I wish I was kidding.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

again, Ma Nature reminds us just how insignificant "man" is...


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> again, Ma Nature reminds us just how insignificant "man" is...


Yup, she'll definitely have the last word in that stupid climate debate. It's also a reminder that we don't have it so bad with winter up here.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Every time there is a hurricane that hits the US East Coast, I am reminded of Hurricane Hazel that hit southwestern Ontario when I was 4 years old and only vaguely remember my mom being concerned and sitting on the floor in the front foyer while listening to the wind and rain outside. The stories of the storm continued through my life. 

My grandfather was in a fishing/hunting cottage on a remote tiny island north of Parry Sound and although he had survived the horrors of trench warfare in WWI, he said he was never so afraid as he was that night. The small wooden cottage was just sitting on rocks and he felt it being lifted up and set down several times. 

Hurricane Hazel had 155 mph sustained winds in the Caribbean, hit the US and died down.........and then reformed and continued on through southwestern Ontario.

The winds were only 65 mph and there was only 11 inches of rain when it hit Ontario, but there was widespread flooding and destruction. 

Over 80 people were killed in the storm..........30 on one street.

That storm precipitated much of the flood control system that exists in southwestern Ontario today.

http://www.hurricanehazel.ca/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIovOG072T1gIVjrrACh2a5QhuEAAYASAAEgJLgvD_BwE


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Irma has been devastating so far but hopefully all these locations will learn something from this and plan/build better in the future. Complacency sets in especially when it costs money, rather than be wise and prudent. 

Get off sand bars and flood plains and build elsewhere to avoid storm surges and to withstand high winds. Much of the Gulf Coast is a disaster waiting to happen. It is not rocket science. It is common sense.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Get off sand bars and flood plains and build elsewhere to avoid storm surges and to withstand high winds. Much of the Gulf Coast is a disaster waiting to happen. It is not rocket science. It is common sense.


Or, just be phlegmatic about it and resign yourself to rebuilding every few years, because that's where you want to be.

Long ago I used to spend part of each winter in the Florida keys. I recall one small resort owner there asking me if I wondered why everything there always looked so clean and new. Before I could answer he offered that it was because every few years a hurricane comes along and washes everything away, forcing people to start over. I suppose that's a choice one is entitled to make, provided one does not expect the taxpayers to chip in for rebuilding.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sloppy Joe's (Key West) webcams pretty well deserted......a first!
https://sloppyjoes.com/cam_lp/
I wonder is Trump's Margo Del Mar (or whatever its called) safe...?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree the key is to avoid taxpayer support of any kind. There are more useful and thoughtful ways of spending taxpayer funds for the benefit of the broader good.

I am surprised insurance companies are (if they indeed are) still willing to take the risk of insuring structures on the Keys. Shareholder revolt time?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Mukhang pera said:


> Or, just be phlegmatic about it and resign yourself to rebuilding every few years, because that's where you want to be.
> 
> Long ago I used to spend part of each winter in the Florida keys. I recall one small resort owner there asking me if I wondered why everything there always looked so clean and new. Before I could answer he offered that it was because every few years a hurricane comes along and washes everything away, forcing people to start over. I suppose that's a choice one is entitled to make, provided one does not expect the taxpayers to chip in for rebuilding.


"phlegmatic"? I like reading posts where I have to look up a word or two. lol


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Pluto said:


> "phlegmatic"? I like reading posts where I have to look up a word or two. lol


Happy to help out with expanding your vocabulary! I am the same. I mind not at all having to resort to the dictionary to fill in some lacuna in my own storehouse of words.

And, in case you might need to look it up:

la·cu·na
ləˈko͞onə/Submit
noun
an unfilled space or interval; a gap.
"the journal has filled a lacuna in Middle Eastern studies"
a missing portion in a book or manuscript.
ANATOMY
a cavity or depression, especially in bone.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

one "lacuna"

but some "lacunae"

three potato

four

each:


(EDIT) (on the other hand he might have meant "some lacuna" as in some-single-lacuna-or-other) (very unlike MP to talk street-sloppy like this, though)


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Heres some web cams for those interested in the Keys when Irma hits....I'm watching for a bit ....saw a looter in Key West...pathetic.

http://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2017/09/watch_irma_florida_web_cams.html


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...just flipping around the various news channels...for min-by-min coverage....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
which one has the best dramatic background theme music? since when did we need music themes ...for the news??
have they told people to evacuate yet?...I might have missed that...
must say, it's a nice diversion from Trump. Trump, trump...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think now that the hurricane has hit Florida (right about now), everyone has either evacuated or hunkered down. It will be a while before people resurface. You will start seeing a lot of coverage in the next 24 to 48 hours when people first start assessing the damage. Remember that news crews aren't crazy enough to go out until the winds subside.

Electricity will be out for several days, probably.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

All these extreme weather events reveal a lot of cracks in the system that will have to be discussed.

Should the damage be replaced at a higher level of engineering ? 

Should government shoulder the cost as private insurers refuse coverage and say disaster insurance isn't profitable for them ?

What do poor people do if they don't have money to evacuate, relocate and buy supplies ?

Are governments responsible for returning citizens home or the travel companies and airlines who booked the trips ?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ahhh, Frankie....


----------

